# Concert Arias



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the following concert arias set by Mozart which contains 51 wonderful pieces for voice and instrumentation:









Does anyone know of other composers who also wrote for this genre of music? I am not aware of any myself. Just curious..........


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

I know there are a bunch of composers who wrote scenes, called "Scena" when they had a dramatic inspiration like this. Normally they'd be performed in a concert setting. Haydn wrote an incredible one called Scena de Berenice (I think that's the name)

That's a great start. It's basically the same genre.


----------

